# gunners up SOG vs Original



## HeathT (Oct 27, 2010)

I am looking to get a couple wingers and can't decide on either the SOG or the Original gunners up. The SOG is very compact, but will it perform as well? The cost difference is only $25. Any opinions from the SOG users?

Thanks Heath


----------



## Suspect XX (Feb 18, 2010)

I have 2 SOG's and like them very much. My club has the originals. The biggest difference is the size. The original has two hook up points for the bands. The throws may be slightly longer with the original but not that noticeable to me. I went with the SOG's because they fit in my truck better. That's probably the reason most people go with them over the originals.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

If you use mostly ducks then I would go with the Original. The SOG does great if your using bumpers or Dokkens. And will throw duck, just not as far as the Original. The small compact size of the SOG is the really nice part.
Joe


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

The SOG's are smaller, so depending on how much room you have in your vehicle that may be a consideration.

I have 2 with remotes.
1 of the best purchases I ever made.
They are put together very well.


*RK*


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I have a full sized one that I'd be willing to trade for a SOG sized winger if anyone is interested in the upper midwest where we could meet at a test or trial this season. The big one was bought brand new the summer before last and in great shape.

I really like my wingers, only wish they'd fire .22 loads rather than just 209 primers.


----------



## HeathT (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the info.


Heath


----------



## eye53 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have both and like each one,SOG is a little handier when space is an issue.


----------

